# How to play audio from antenna cable through my surround sound?



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

If your tv has an optical (digital) sound out jack (recent TVs have them), take that signal to an optical in jack on receiver. Optical out is actually fiber optic and cable should not have sharp bends.

Same if going through a cable box, just cable box to receiver.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Are you connecting your cable line directly to the TV, or is there a box? With a box, just get an HDMI cable and connect that to an HDMI input on your receiver. If direct to the TV, your only choice is optical cable from TV to receiver, as previously stated. You may have to do some programming and/or trial and error to figure out what preset the optical input is using, but shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Just what @diyorpay says,

Antenna Cable > TV.
TV optical out > Pioneer Receiver optical in.
You can "assign" one of the Pioneers Outputs, "Audio1" or "Audio2" to enable the optical input when TV Viewing is selected.
Or, input "TV-SAT" = Optical in.
Easy.

Note:
Keep in mind that the optical Cable won't support the new Formats, such as DD-plus, DTS-HD or Atmos. Only HDMI supports it, because the Data stream is just too much for the optical cable.
I don't even think any TV Stations are broadcasting Atmos yet, you'll be fine with Dolby Digital or Dolby surround.
May I ask which Pioneer Receiver model you are using?


----------



## arjunyodha7 (Aug 20, 2020)

arjunyodha7 said:


> I recently set up a 5.1 surround sound in my basement and love it. When I watch movies or play games through my PS4, it is amazing. However, when I switch back to my TV to watch whatever sports game is on, the audio reverts back to the TV audio (because the receiver cannot take in a coaxial cable). Is there a (hopefully cheap) way of converting a coaxial cable to HDMI, so I can send it through my receiver, to then go into my TV via HDMI ARC?
> I have a Samsung 65” 8 series TV, and a Pioneer Elite receiver.10.0.0.0.1 192.168.1.254 happymod
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Is the cable from the cable company or HDTV antenna going directly into the TV? Or do you have a cable box? If you have a cable box, that should have an HDMI output and you should be able to plug that into your receiver as well as your PS4 then use the receiver as your video switch. Otherwise, there may be an optical out on the back of the TV you can route the audio to the receiver.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

:confused1:


----------



## thinkapplefour (Mar 29, 2021)

Connect a Coaxial Digital Cable, Optical Digital Cable, or Audio cable to the audio output jack of the television. Connect the other end of the cable to the corresponding jacks on the stereo receiver or home theater system. shareit vidmate app


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

arjunyodha7 said:


> I recently set up a 5.1 surround sound in my basement and love it. When I watch movies or play games through my PS4, it is amazing. However, when I switch back to my TV to watch whatever sports game is on, the audio reverts back to the TV audio (because the receiver cannot take in a coaxial cable). Is there a (hopefully cheap) way of converting a coaxial cable to HDMI, so I can send it through my receiver, to then go into my TV via HDMI ARC?
> 
> I have a Samsung 65” 8 series TV, and a Pioneer Elite receiver.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I assume you have the tv connected and set to run audio through the Pioneer?
Make sure your TV has the capacity to accept/decode 5.1 sound and is set for 5.1 sound and not "downmix to stereo"

Newer TV's usually downmixes to stereo when its audio is set to output through itself, but usually have the ability to decode 5.1 when it is set to export audio to a receiver.


----------

